# Looking for a good Z mechanic



## Ford Falcon (Mar 5, 2004)

G'Day all.
I'm in the early stages of having my '88 Z31 modified. Changing the motor from a VG30 to a VG33. Trouble is, I'm finding it difficult to locate a Z mechanic who does this kind of work, out here in the Fullerton, Anaheim area. If anyone can drop any business names, or web links, I'd appreciate it. Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Ford Falcon said:


> G'Day all.
> I'm in the early stages of having my '88 Z31 modified. Changing the motor from a VG30 to a VG33. Trouble is, I'm finding it difficult to locate a Z mechanic who does this kind of work, out here in the Fullerton, Anaheim area. If anyone can drop any business names, or web links, I'd appreciate it. Thanks,
> Dave.


Try Alt Z in Huntington Beach 714 375-5651 and talk to Tony.


----------

